# Cycling club San Gabriel Valley area?



## Aerowrx (Nov 18, 2013)

Looking to pick up cycling and eventually some competing. Anyone know some good active cycling clubs near Pomona, Brea, Covina, etc. areas? I'm looking for a club that rides on weekdays for the most part


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is SC Velo (Road/MTB) in San Dimas area out of Incycle. They are the biggest team with people from the 605 to the 15 between the mountains to the OC line. Team Velocity in North OC (Brea, Fullerton/ Yorba Linda into Diamond Bar) with mix of everything. There are many smaller teams based out the smaller shops in the area. For more rec riding I would go with Team Velocity as while SC Velo is more of a race based of the two mentioned. 

The smaller shop that I know of is Two Wheeler dealer in Brea , Covina Valley Cyclery, Empire Bikes in Chino Hills, and Jax chain of stores. Cyclery USA has Redlands based teams outside of the area your looking at, Coates Cyclery in Pomona has a team that is MTB/Road more beg-intermediate race with rec riding.


----------

